# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Wat zijn die acnepuistjes eigenlijk?*
Er wordt veel over acne gesproken, onder andere over de esthetische gevolgen bij jongeren en over de behandeling, maar er wordt zelden gesproken over de manier waarop acne ontstaat. Hoe komt het dat er zwarte puntjes, alsook rode en witte acnepuistjes bestaan? Hier volgen de antwoorden op een aantal vragen in verband met deze huidaandoening. 


*Acne, van talgklier tot zwart puntje* 

Bij jongeren heeft acne te maken met de toename van de hormonale productie tijdens de puberteit. De huid bevat talgkliertjes die sebum (huidsmeer, talg) produceren.
Die talgklieren zitten in de lederhuid, de middelste laag van onze huid, en zijn verbonden met de haarfollikels. Het sebum bereikt het huidoppervlak via een kanaaltje dat uitmondt in een porie. Door een vetlaagje aan te brengen aan het huidoppervlak, beschermt het huidsmeer de huid tegen externe 'aanvallen': wind, koude, zon, vervuiling… Het is eveneens dat vetlaagje dat verantwoordelijk is voor het zacht aanvoelen van de huid. Bij de afscheiding van sebum, worden ook dode huidcellen (keratinocyten) en bacteriën afgescheiden.
Omdat de talgklieren gevoelig zijn voor seksuele hormonen, gaat de puberteit gepaard met een toename van de talgproductie. Door het teveel aan talg, kan het afvoerkanaaltje verstoppen. Aan het huidoppervlak, kan tegelijkertijd de porie verstoppen door een accumulatie van dode huidcellen en bacteriën en zo ontstaat een 'zwart puntje' of 'mee-eter'. 



*Acne, van microcyste tot wit puntje* 

Wanneer de uitgang van het afvoerkanaaltje verstopt blijft, krijgt men onderhuids een ophoping van talg. Door deze ophoping ontstaan microcysten (ook mee-eters of witte puntjes genoemd), die 'korrelig' aanvoelen. De ophoping van sebum is zeer geschikt voor de ontwikkeling van bacteriën, die op hun beurt een ontsteking veroorzaken. Aan het huidoppervlak wordt de ontsteking zichtbaar in de vorm van rode puistjes (papels). Deze papels worden soms dik en vormen dan pijnlijke bobbeltjes of cystjes. De ontsteking kan ook aan de basis liggen van ettervorming, wat aanleiding geeft tot de vorming van witte puntjes of puistjes. Naargelang de personen en hun huidtype zullen de puistjes hoofdzakelijk zwarte puntjes, witte puntjes of rode puistjes zijn, al gebeurt het ook vaak dat verschillende soorten bij dezelfde persoon voorkomen.


*
Hoe kunnen die acnepuistjes behandeld worden?* 

Acne is in de meeste gevallen niet zo erg en verdwijnt vrij snel op een natuurlijke manier. Wanneer de acne zich in een min of meer ernstige vorm voordoet en schadelijk is voor het dagelijkse leven van jongeren en sommige volwassenen, dan is het aanbevolen een arts te raadplegen om een aangepaste behandeling te zoeken. Op de eerste plaats worden hygiënemaatregelen en plaatselijke behandelingen voorgeschreven. Indien deze maatregelen en behandelingen niet tot een bevredigend resultaat leiden, is er nog een zeer doeltreffend medicijn (Roaccutane®), waarvan de voor- en nadelen geval per geval zullen moeten afgewogen worden.



19/02/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Anomalieën van de huid: de verborgen geheimen* 

Rode plekken, puistjes, een glimmende huid, droge zones, oneffenheden… stoornissen van de huid komen op heel uiteenlopende manieren tot uiting, maar allemaal zijn ze het gevolg van een abnormaal hoge talgproductie. Maar er is goed nieuws: er valt namelijk iets aan te doen! 

*
Hoe ontstaan anomalieën van de huid?* 

Een huid met stoornissen wordt gekenmerkt door een dikkere korrel, verwijde poriën, een dof, vet en glimmend uitzicht, en leidt gemakkelijk tot het ontstaan van anomalieën zoals "zwarte puntjes" of "rode puistjes". Deze nestelen zich meestal in de middelste zone van het gezicht: het voorhoofd, de neus en de kin. De oorzaak: hyperseborrhee, hyperkeratinisatie en abnormale vermenigvuldiging van bacteriën 

*
Hyperseborrhee (te veel talg)* 

Hyperseborrhee is een abnormale productie van talg als gevolg van de hormonale werking die begint met de puberteit. De huid wordt vet en glimt, soms continu (een vette huid), soms met tussenpozen (normaal tot vette huid), soms alleen op bepaalde zones van het gezicht (gemengde huid). 


*Hyperkeratinisatie (sterke verhoorning) 
*
Dit fenomeen wordt veroorzaakt door een abnormale vermenigvuldiging van de hoorncellen waardoor de poriën verstopt raken en de talg niet kan vrijkomen. Die verstopping is zichtbaar in de vorm van mee-eters (comedons). Er bestaan open mee-eters – ook wel ‘zwarte puntjes’ genoemd - en gesloten mee-eters, die eruit zien als witte bolletjes. 

*
Vermenigvuldiging van bacteriën* 

Talg is een heuse voedingsbodem voor bacteriën, vooral voor de Propionibacterium acnes. Deze bacterie nestelt zich in de talgklierfollikel en leeft van de talg. Ze vermenigvuldigt zich snel en leidt uiteindelijk tot een ontsteking. De mee-eter verandert dan in een rode pijnlijke puist, bekend als papel. 


*Zachte peeling* 

Er bestaan oplossingen om anomalieën van de huid te behandelen en te voorkomen dat ze terugkomen. Het dagelijks aanbrengen van een keratolytisch product met hoge tolerantie voert een micropeeling van de opperhuidcellen uit. Daardoor daalt het aantal mee-eters en wordt de huidkorrel fijner. 
Voor zwarte puntjes en verwijde poriën wordt een reinigingsproduct op basis van salicylzuur aanbevolen. 
Voor verwijde poriën en een doffe huidtint worden peelings verrijkt met AHA en BHA aangeraden, samen met microdermabrasie, een soort huidpeeling. 

Wees wel voorzichtig: mensen met een reactieve en gevoelige huid kunnen plaatselijke rode plekken en zelfs puistjes krijgen. Als uw huid slecht reageert op een product, vervangt u dat beter door een milder product. 

Ongeacht welke behandeling u volgt, vergeet zeker niet om uw huid dagelijks te verzorgen en reinig ze twee keer per dag met een schuimende reinigende gel zonder zeep. Nog een laatste tip: mijd de zon of gebruik een goede zonnecrème. De puistjes verdwijnen misschien wel in de zon, maar de ultraviolette stralen zorgen voor een verdikking van de hoornlaag en bevorderen het ontstaan van mee-eters.

*
Tip van de schoonheidsspecialiste* 

Net zoals Parijs niet op één dag gebouwd is, zo zullen ook uw huidproblemen niet van de ene op de andere dag verdwijnen, hoe goed u ze ook verzorgt. Maar dankzij de vooruitgang in het domein van de cosmetica kunt u ze verdoezelen, ook terwijl u ze nog behandelt. 
Huidanomalieën in reliëf en kleur kunnen gecamoufleerd worden door een corrigerende make-up. 
Kies bij voorkeur voor vloeibare, niet comedogene (die mee-eters niet bevorderen) en niet vette (zonder olie) producten met een hoge tolerantie. Haal elke avond de make-up zorgvuldig weg met een mild make-up verwijderend product om alle restjes schmink en alle onzuiverheden te verwijderen die zich in de loop van de dag op het oppervlak hebben opgehoopt. 


25/03/2008 
Valériane Munoz, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Is de zon goed voor acne? 
*
Op het eerste gezicht lijkt de zon een weldoende invloed te hebben op de huid met acne, maar dat effect houdt niet meer dan een paar weken aan en na de vakantie duikt het euvel weer op. Beter is het om de huid doeltreffend te beschermen tijdens het zonnen. 

*
Zonnen goed voor acne? Niet meer dan schone schijn* 

Mensen met acne hebben vaak de indruk dat de zon de acne op hun huid doet afnemen. Maar dat is een illusie. Het effect van de zon oogt goed, maar dat effect houdt niet langer dan een paar weken aan. 

Blootstelling aan de zon droogt de huid uit en in combinatie met het bruine kleurtje is de huid egaler wat de indruk wekt dat de puistjes verdwenen zijn en dat de acne weg is. Bovendien heeft men op vakantie minder last van stress, en ook dat heeft een positieve invloed op de acne, net zoals het zoute zeewater en de chloor in zwembaden. 

Het probleem is dat de blootstelling aan UV stralen, het oppervlakkig huidlaagje dikker maakt waardoor de poriën makkelijk verstopt geraken. Maar op termijn gaat de talg die niet meer weg kan leiden tot zwarte puntjes en microcysten die opduiken wanneer de vakantie voorbij is. Dat verklaart waarom acne vaak helemaal terug is bij het begin van het nieuwe schooljaar. De tijdelijke verbetering wekt de illusie dat de acne verdwenen is. Daarom wordt mensen met acne aangeraden om net zoals iedereen de huid te beschermen tegen de zon met de nodige voorzorgsmaatregelen en om nooit in de zon te komen zonder geschikte zonnebescherming. 


*Sommige acne-bestrijdende geneesmiddelen maken de huid fragieler* 

Er zijn geneesmiddelen tegen acne die de huid gevoeliger kunnen maken voor de zon en het risico op ernstige zonnebrand verhogen. Dat is het geval met geneesmiddelen die cyclines bevatten, benzoylperoxide en isotretinoïne. Deze geneesmiddelen vereisen het systematisch gebruik van zonnecrèmes in de zomer. Daarnaast wordt patiënten ook aangeraden om in de zomer de geneesmiddelen ’s avonds te nemen en om de huid ’s morgens goed schoon te maken. 


*Welke zonnecrème kiezen in geval van acne?* 

De zonnecrème moet niet-comedogeen zijn en niet vet. Kies voor een product op basis van water en zonder olie. Crèmes in de vorm van een verstuiver genieten de voorkeur omdat ze minder vet zijn. 
Omdat de zon de neiging heeft om de huid uit te drogen, moet men de huid in de zomer een aantal keer per dag hydrateren om ze soepeler te maken en om de evacuatie van talg te vergemakkelijken. 
Bruincabines zijn uitgesloten voor mensen met acne. De artificiële UV stralen maken de huid dikker en bevorderen de huidveroudering. Zelfbruinende producten mogen wel gebruikt worden op voorwaarde dat ze niet-comedogeen zijn en bij uw huidtype passen. Vraag raad aan uw arts. 


15/07/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Het misverstand over voeding en acne*  

Acne is een erfelijke huidaandoening waarbij de talgkliertjes verstopt raken. Hierdoor gaan zij ontsteken waarna het typische beeld van acne of puistjes ontstaat. De geslachtshormonen spelen hierin een belangrijke rol. Vandaar vooral de opstoten tijdens de puberteit.
*
Heeft voeding hiermee iets te maken?*  
Neen. Tussen het ontstaan van een microcomedo (meeëter) en een imflammatoir letsel verlopen verschillende maanden. Dit betekent dat men door vandaag bijvoorbeeld chocolade te eten, morgen niet plots meer acne kan hebben. Tot op vandaag is er nog geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs gevonden dat chocolade, varkensvlees, frieten of andere voedingsmiddelen acne zouden verergeren.

Ons huidig eet- en leefpatroon kan mogelijk wel onrechtstreeks invloed hebben op acne. We hebben in vergelijking met vroeger meer dan voldoende voeding en veel licht (dankzij de elektriciteit) ter beschikking waardoor we in het algemeen groter worden, zwaarder wegen, vroeger geslachtsrijp zijn en zo indirect ook sneller en meer last kunnen hebben van acne. 
*
Restanten uit het verleden*  
Huidziekten werden vroeger dikwijls beschouwd als een straf van god of van kwade geesten voor slecht gedrag of slechte gedachten. Als boetedoening werd het eten van lekkernijen verboden (vasten). Gezien pubers in het algemeen vaak een voorkeur hebben voor alles wat vet, zout of zoet is, worden deze producten gemakkelijk als schuldigen aangewezen. Indien men individueel kleine opstoten vaststelt na het eten van vetrijk voedsel, kan hierop worden gelet. Een individuele ervaring verantwoordt echter nog geen dieet bij alle acnepatiënten zolang dit onvoldoende wetenschappelijk is aangetoond of onderbouwd.

*Gezond en gevarieerd eten*  
Wie er zowel vanbinnen als vanbuiten goed wil uitzien doet er sowieso goed aan gezond en gevarieerd te eten, veel groenten en fruit op het menu te zetten, de voorkeur te geven aan magere producten en allerhande zoete en vette snacks te beperken. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Zonnesteen

Onlangs probeerde ik een modderzeep van La Cure. Mensen hebben mij deze zeep aangeraden en ik moet zeggen, het resultaat is al wel zichtbaar.

Omdat ik niet meteen een winkel vond waar men dit had, kwam ik toch al snel in contact met de Firma Kalijn te Mol. 
Zij verkopen deze goedwerkende zeep. Zeker een aanrader voor mensen met Acne problemen.

mvg
Zonnesteen

----------

